# Bosch 1617EVSPK Router



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Anybody have the Bosch 1617EVSPK Router? If you do, any problems with the power switch not working? I've been reading reviews on this router in Amazon.com and two people said they had problems with the switch and had to get it repaired. I was thinking about getting this router package also since our local Lowe's Hardware Store is selling a promo package which includes extra accessories valued at $100 for free just for getting the kit. Lowe's normally sells the kit for $219 without the extra accessories. I'm not sure if I should get it because of what I read in Amazon. Any opinions? I managed to take 2 pictures with my picture phone. Check it out!


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

If the package is a real good buy, you could always buy a new switch and replace 
the defective one fairly easy. Parts are available form Bosch. The manufacturer
will warranty the kit, and if it's defective they will repair it free. 

Hope this helps, Woodnut65


----------



## Ken Massingale (Sep 11, 2004)

Sweet router kit! I've had one for a few months and have used the heck out of it. No switch problems. There was a batch that escaped the factory with corrison problems between the motor housing and bases, but mine hasn't shown any. Bosch is taking care of those as they are reported. There 'shouldn't' be that problem with new stock.
Do be aware that the plunge base that comes with the kit is not recommended for table mounting.
I purchased all the accessories that they are including, and yes they do cost over $100. The edge guide is the best I have seen.
For that price, with the accessories I would not hesitate.
HTH,
Ken


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Okay, thanks Ken and Woodnut65!


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

ok


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

ok


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I bought the 1617 combo kit and have had zero trouble with it. The problem is with a batch of the 1617evs combo kits. I would take the Craftsman back and get another 1617 combo kit. Loews will get you a good one. Find out where the closest service center is to your location. If you have a bad switch they will replace it at no charge and then you have a known good one.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Boricua said:


> Anybody have the Bosch 1617EVSPK Router? If you do, any problems with the power switch not working? I've been reading reviews on this router in Amazon.com and two people said they had problems with the switch and had to get it repaired. I was thinking about getting this router package also since our local Lowe's Hardware Store is selling a promo package which includes extra accessories valued at $100 for free just for getting the kit. Lowe's normally sells the kit for $219 without the extra accessories. I'm not sure if I should get it because of what I read in Amazon. Any opinions? I managed to take 2 pictures with my picture phone. Check it out!





I wouldn't base my buying decision on the switch problem alone. Be aware of Lowe's batch of these routers. I bought one and it has the corrosion problem so I took it back and looked at all their Bosch routers and all had the corrosion problem. I liked the router so well that I'm sending it back to Bosch to have the motor housing replaced.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

CFM Bosch has answered my many E-Mails usually the same day sometimes the next. Michelle has been very helpful to me and I'm suprised you haven't gotten a reply. I went to their web site to the "contact us" sent an e-mail and had an answer right away. Try again...........I'm certain that they want to help. You might try calling and asking for Michelle. Good luck.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

I too have the Bosch router and thank God no problems with it. Before I bought my router last year I did check on reviews of the router and also did some asking around and even emailed Bosch about the nature of the situation and they did respond the next day. I think Bosch is a great company and no one should have any problems dealing with them. Anyway, happy routing everyone and stay safe! Until next time...

Boricua


----------



## wally (Sep 10, 2004)

I believe the switch problem is in one particular batch of Bosch routers. I own 2 1617EVS routers and have never had a problem with the switch on either one. WAM


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One of the nicest things about the 1617's is the way the fixed base works on a table. You can remove the handle knobs easily and this allows for use on smaller plates with less clearance. Adjusting the bit height is fast and easy. I guess if you had your router mounted directly to the table the above table adjuster would be needed.(Like the Craftsman 26620) The only thing I can think of that I would change is adding a shaft lock so only one wrench was required for bit changes.


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

ok


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I do have this router. I bought it just over a year ago. About a month after the warrenty expired, the switch failed. Other than this problem, this router has been great. 

After doing some research on the web, I discovered that the problem comes with using the router upside down in a router table, and the power switch itself is not at all sealed, resulting in saw dust literally clogging the switch. I did not want to wait for a new switch to be sent, or take it in to be repaired, so I decided to look into fixing it myself. Nothing to it. I removed the two torx screws on the top cover. Pried out the switch, and disconnected the power wires. (Make note of where they go so you can reconnect properly) The switch itself can be taken apart using a some TLC and a flat head screw driver. Do this over a clean work surface, as there are a couple of small parts that can fall out. After cleaning out the dust, it took me a few minutes to figure out how the switch went back together, put it back in the router. After putting everything together I plugged the router in, flipped the switch back on, and the thing came back to life! In all, this took me 10 to 15 minutes to repair, and the router still works as well as when I bought it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi NiceG316

Very GOOD tip  ,clear and to the point....
That's what this forum is all about SHARING ,this tip will save someone some money and to take the time to blow out the router from time to time.



Bj


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

No Problem, and glad I could help. I know how frustrating it is to loose a power tool mid project which is usually when one fails. In my case I was working on a laminate countertop and backsplash when it happened.

I am still fairly new to the router, and still discovering what it is capable of. I just found this forum today, and have found it very informative. I built my a traditional router table last summer. This summer I am looking at trying to build a horizontal table.


----------



## CLTCS (May 19, 2009)

I am new to the forum! I just found a 1617EVSPK on Craig's List for $125. It was used twice & looks brand new. It is now in a Rockler Table with Rockler Adjustable Plate. I am trying an experiment and have ordered the "D-Handle" for the 1618. It looks like the only difference between the 1617 & 1618 is the shorter power cable to accomodate the D-Handle. If so, I can fix that in a jiffy. I'll report back when I get the results!
CLTCS


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Cliff.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Cliff, the D handle will not see much use; the fixed base gets table mounted and the plunge base gets used for free hand work. You can not plunge with the D handle base so why spend the money for it?


----------



## CLTCS (May 19, 2009)

Mike,
Thanks for input. I can return the base with no questions asked, so no harm - no foul! I am new to the world of routing and input like yours will give me the knowledge I need in a hurry! Thanks again,

Cliff


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Prevent Switch Sawdust Problem?*



NiceG316 said:


> About a month after the warrenty expired, the switch failed. I discovered that the problem comes with using the router upside down in a router table, and the power switch itself is not at all sealed, resulting in saw dust literally clogging the switch.


Anybody have any hints on how to prevent this? 

Does the dust get in the back or on the button side? 

I have had sawdust get in electrical contacts on other tools, and often ended up with burned contacts from the arcing and overheating once the sawdust started interfering. 

.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, after use you unplug your router, flip it over and use a blow gun to remove the dust. Be sure you use an inline filter to remove water from your air. Disposable inline filters are cheap and will last most people a year with average use.

With 6 years of use both of my Bosch 1617's have been problem free.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Bill, Mike nailed it, if you use the 1617EVS in a table, either have adequate dust collection, clean the router with air after use, or both. I had the switch failure and blew the motor out, presto, running again. The dust enters the switch on the back side from the intake of the fan in the motor.

I had heard that the switch was reworked (sealed) after 2006. I sent an email off to Bosch and five days later had a new switch. The second time the switch failed I installed the new switch and haven't had a problem, since. The removal and installation took all of three minutes. The new switch is almost identical but I guess it has been improved. It's still a good idea to blow out the dust in power tools, IMO.


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

OK, sounds good. I am thinking that if my little 3/4 hp Stanley router is too weak for cherry, I might like a Bosch. 

.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Billat908 said:


> OK, sounds good. I am thinking that if my little 3/4 hp Stanley router is too weak for cherry, I might like a Bosch.
> 
> .


I don't think that you'll be disapointed with a 1617EVS. The 1617EVS*PK* is a pretty sweet deal, fixed base, plunge base, and a lot of accessories. The fixed base also allows for above table height adjustment. Good luck and let us know how you like it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You will not believe the difference in your routing Bill. In comparison it is like switching from a 22 to an M60 machine gun.


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

westend said:


> I had heard that the switch was reworked (sealed) after 2006.


In surfing, I noticed that Bosch now says "Power Switch includes dust-sealed power switch."

So, I guess the sawdust/switch issue is a non-issue.

Is there any reason to buy a Porter Cable 690 over the Bosch? I know the PC is really popular, but the Bosch above-table adjustment appeals to me. 

Where are they made today? Has either of them moved their production to China?


----------



## moab50 (Jul 3, 2009)

I have purchase this unit for future work in my shop, as I am in the process of moving, I have been thinking about the motor. I hope to use this on making interior and exterior door, and would like input as to the durability, and will it have enough power to do raised panel work. Also what would be the limitations on wood types? I would appreciate any and all thoughts on this.

Thank you

Ron


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Billat908 said:


> In surfing, I noticed that Bosch now says "Power Switch includes dust-sealed power switch."
> 
> So, I guess the sawdust/switch issue is a non-issue.
> 
> ...


The PC 690 is rated at 1 3/4 HP. The Bosch is 2 1/4.
Here are some reviews and comments regarding the PC 690:lumberjocks review.

The Bosch 1617evs I purchased in 2006 is marked: Bosch tool company
Mt. Prospect, Ill.
assembled in USA
I can't say where the PC is built. Good luck.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ron, the 1617 is an industrial grade router. The variable speed lets you use large bits and also helps with some difficult to machine woods. Unless you are a production shop you will make your raised panels with no problems. You can not believe the difference in power between a PC 690 and a Bosch 1617 until you make a similar cut with each one... it is day and night. There is a reason everyone has copied off the 1617 design for their combo kits.


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

Billat908 said:


> Where are they made today? Has either of them moved their production to China?


I guess I can (_now_)answer my own question, at least on the Bosch. The box is marked "Motor Assembled in Mexico. Bases, case and other items made in China.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

If anybody interested CPOoutlets.com is offering a remanufactured 1617ESVPK, fixed and plunge, kit for $190 US


----------



## altonstubblefield (Jun 15, 2009)

I have one and have not had problems with it, in fact I really like the router. I recommend it, I have had good luck with mine


----------



## Michael Black (Feb 8, 2009)

Bill-could you point me toward the site you surfed that said the problem had been fixed by a sealed switch cover/assembly? 

I have been on the fence regarding purchasing this router for roughly 2 years now, just waiting for such a message, but the complaints on amazon persist regarding the problem, and amazon has not updated their item description to match what you've read.

If I do decide to order one, then I want to make sure/minimize my chances of receiving a pre-fix router. Your pointing me toward where you found this info would help me decide where to order from.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Michael, the switch problem was resolved a long time ago. More important is the fact that Bosch stands behind their products. In another thread you will read about a 1617 that some how got through the factory with out having the two retaining screws installed. Just over a year of use and the bearings finally slipped causing the fan blade to self destruct. While this was out of warranty the Bosch service center did a no charge repair which took 1 day. When a company backs it's products like this, what are you waiting for? For the record all the defective switches are exchanged at no charge regardless of age. Both of my 1617's have been trouble free.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Michael Black said:


> Bill-could you point me toward the site you surfed that said the problem had been fixed by a sealed switch cover/assembly?
> 
> I have been on the fence regarding purchasing this router for roughly 2 years now, just waiting for such a message, but the complaints on amazon persist regarding the problem, and amazon has not updated their item description to match what you've read.
> 
> ...


Michael,
Might as well get that information from the MFG.:Frequently Asked Questions FAQ #4 gives their customer service number. Give them a call and ask. I called and they sent me a new switch, immediately, it arrived in five days.


----------



## Michael Black (Feb 8, 2009)

Westend-thanks so much for the link. I will check it out. Probably best to go to the source.

Mike-I see your point. Bosch does have a good reputation for customer service. Certainly, I would not have been so interested in this router the last two years if I didn't already own bosch tools that have exceeded my expectations. 

I've been scared off a bit by some of the negative feedback on Amazon, which has entries that are fairly recent, at least one of which describes the switch problem as recurrent rather than a one time fix.

Regards,

Michael


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Michael Black said:


> I've been scared off a bit by some of the negative feedback on Amazon, which has entries that are fairly recent, at least one of which describes the switch problem as recurrent rather than a one time fix.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Michael


Amazon feedback is a good evaluation tool but you do need to read them very carefully. A lot of negative feedback there really has nothing to do with the product, the itch is shipping, packaging, etc. A lot of negative feedback also comes from people who simply do not understand how to use the thing and misunderstand or refuse to read an operator manual. 
I apologize if this is a bit, maybe a lot, off the thread.
Cheers


----------



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

I also have a Bosch 1617 router. Had a problem with the switch about a year ago, when using the router in a table. Since then have started vacuuming the switch from the exterior when I clean up after I'm done routing and have had no further problems. I just place the nozzle or brush over the switch for a couple seconds - that's all it takes. Never have had a problem when hand routing.

On Amazon reviews: for every 1 person that lists a problem, there are probably 70-100 satisfied users who don't bother to do a review. And, like John said, most of the negative feedback is not applicable to the item itself but is, rather, due to user ignorance. And keep in mind that you are not required to have purchased a particular unit in order to leave feedback for that device - there have been several proven cases of one company's employee's leaving negative feedback for another company's competing product. 

Jim


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Michael,
Jim C has the reviews covered, spot on, use a ton of salt for online reviews. One thing that occured to me when I replaced the switch was that I saw some dust in the brush holder area. I'm wondering if some of the problems associated with the switch are due to a chip or dust in the bush assembly and not the switch. When the 1617EVS exhibited any problems (before switch replacement), a quick blast of compressed air cured all.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I have the 1617 and had the switch replaced. It was worth it. I had let the router out in the garage shop where it gets to cold to work. Now I bring it in side after use. Some of my other tools that have been left in the garage had switch problems also. The ones I can bring in I bring in now. I use the 1617 a lot and am very happy with it.


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

Mike said:


> Cliff, the D handle will not see much use; the fixed base gets table mounted and the plunge base gets used for free hand work. You can not plunge with the D handle base so why spend the money for it?


Not to derail the switch conversation, but I quite like my D handle on my PC 690, it was free after rebate, but I use it all the time. It doesn't plunge, but not every handheld application needs plunge. I like that I can grip it with one hand, pull the trigger, fire it up, do what I need to do, and then either release the trigger or the trigger lock, without ever moving my hands from a handle to a switch. I feel like I get great control with the D handle, like it's an extension of my arm, verses the small, slippery handles. I have big hands, imagine trying to steer a router pinching a golf ball in your fingertips. I like the feel of it much better when I'm edge routing by hand (usually on piece that's too big or heavy for the table.) I've read some books where the D handle is the author's fav as well- I guess it's a personal choice.

I wouldn't spend $100 on one, but if you can find one cheap, go for it. That way you can leave your fixed base in the router table too.


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

Michael Black said:


> Bill-could you point me toward the site you surfed that said the problem had been fixed by a sealed switch cover/assembly?
> 
> I have been on the fence regarding purchasing this router for roughly 2 years now, just waiting for such a message, but the complaints on amazon persist regarding the problem, and amazon has not updated their item description to match what you've read.
> 
> ...


Sure. 

It was on the Bosch site.

2.25 HP Fixed-Base Electronic Router/ Model: 1617EVS

It is at the bottom of the list of features. 

I also saw the same thing on the Coastaltool.com site, but it probably was lifted from the Bosch site. 

If you have been sitting on the fence for two years, perhaps you could sit a little longer and wait for them to run their special that includes a guide kit with both bases.

.
.


----------



## wathman (Jul 16, 2009)

This router is on my short list of possible purchases, though for some reason, selecting a router is a lot harder than choosing any of the other power tools I've purchased. It seems the 1617EVS has a retail price of $199.00 now, though that's just the basic combo with two bases. The special promotional kit you mentioned seems like a really good deal, though I've only heard people talk about them. How often does Bosch put out special kits? If they're going to be around in a few weeks, I can wait. If it's going to be more like 6 months, I'll explore other options.


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

wathman said:


> The special promotional kit you mentioned seems like a really good deal, though I've only heard people talk about them.


Take a look at BOSCH 1617EVSPK-XP 2HP Combo Plunge Router & Fixed Base Router with FREE Accessory Pack - Toolup.com

.


----------



## wathman (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for that link, it looks like that's the best kit deal currently available for 2 1/4 HP routers. Hitachi's current kit came close and is at a better price point, but in the end I feel Bosch's product is worth the extra money. 

Looking at the other routers at toolup.com, it seems a bit odd that the regular Bosch 1617EVSPK without the bonus is $20 more than the 1617 EVSPK-XP. Getting less costs you more money?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Heres another option:
Bosch 1617EVSPK-RT Factory Reconditioned 2.25 HP Combination Plunge & Fixed-Base Router Pack
Reconditioned with warranty. Have had good luck with these people.


----------



## wathman (Jul 16, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Combination Plunge & Fixed-Base Router Pack
> Reconditioned with warranty. Have had good luck with these people.


It looks like that reconditioned kit doesn't come with equivalent bonus accessories. Also, the price isn't very competitive currently. If they went down in price another $30 it would be a great choice.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

the price is definitely too high. i bought the new version a couple of months ago for 10 bucks more. you really have to watch your prices with the reconditioned tools. this company is a reputable company, but their prices are out of line on this router.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

levon said:


> the price is definitely too high. i bought the new version a couple of months ago for 10 bucks more. you really have to watch your prices with the reconditioned tools. this company is a reputable company, but their prices are out of line on this router.


Yeah, I went back and took another look and agree with you. This outfit is sorta funny, great deals on some stuff and not so great on others. Have had good service from them though.
My rule of thumb is Recon/reman = 50-75% of what new from just about anywhere I can find it. Used = < 50%. Reconditionedsales.com fits a little better in my price guide but they only handle Hitachi and Freud routers. Tyler tools usually pops up best on a price search for a given piece of equipment but go there and they have invariably out of stock on the item.:sad:


----------



## Fix-it-yourself (Apr 24, 2011)

I had the same problem you described. By following your instructions and looking at the schematic in the Craftsman Operator's Manual, I was able to get my router back up and running. When removing the switch from the router, I could see no sign of any dust under the cover I had removed. But when I got the switch apart, I was really surprised at how much dust there was inside the switch. Thanks to your help I am back in business.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Fix-it-yourself said:


> I had the same problem you described. By following your instructions and looking at the schematic in the Craftsman Operator's Manual, I was able to get my router back up and running. When removing the switch from the router, I could see no sign of any dust under the cover I had removed. But when I got the switch apart, I was really surprised at how much dust there was inside the switch. Thanks to your help I am back in business.


G'day Jack

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## sp5937 (Apr 10, 2009)

I bought this Bosch combo Monday after Thanksgiving on sale at Lowes for $179...I removed it from the box, used it to assist me in building a router table top, and fell in love with the router. I am sorry I did not buy one years ago...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Bosch 1617 combo kit is the set that started the combo kit trend. Other manufacturers have made variations on the design but for my money the Bosch is still the easiest to work with. I have owned my pair of 1617's for 10 years and they have been trouble free. You will notice I did not say 1617EVS; My routers are single speed with straight switches. I use an external speed controller as needed. I have been so pleased with their performance that I recently purchased the new MRC23EVSK; think of it as a 1617EVS on steroids. It is very comfortable to grip, smooth as silk to run and you can feel the slight increase in power. The power bus on the side of the motor allows for the use of a trigger switch with no cord in the way. The LED's are very bright. Bosch built the "23" with the same industrial quality as the 1617's; a job well done.


----------

